# Geforce 8800GT zu alt für Wotlk?



## Abrà)x(ás (7. Februar 2009)

Hi Community,
Meine Frage stelle ich aus folgenden Gründen:
1. Habe ich damal als Wotlk rauskam, noch ca. eine Woche lang gespielt, mich ne Zeit lang mit War und anderen Games rumgedrückt und schließlich wieder Lus bekommen WOW zu spielen
2. Ich hatte riesige FPS-Einbrüche als Wotlk damals rauskam, immer um die 30 rum und manchmal richtige Diashow, ausserdem hatte ich nie konstante fps, sondern die hat immer um 30 punkte geschwankt... 

Also sollte ich mir ne neue Grafikkarte holen, befor ich wieder anfange, oder sollte sie eigentlich genügen, um alle Spielinhalte in voller Pracht zu genießen?

Mein restliches System:
Dualcore 5000+
3gig ram


----------



## painschkes (7. Februar 2009)

_Welches Betriebssytem nutzt du?

Hast du Eingabeverzögerung deaktivert? 
Schatten runterstellst? 

Sind beides ziemliche FPS-Killer..

_


----------



## Abrà)x(ás (7. Februar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Welches Betriebssytem nutzt du?
> 
> Hast du Eingabeverzögerung deaktivert?
> Schatten runterstellst?
> ...




Sorry bin nicht so der PC-Crack... also ka was die eingabeverzögerung ist, außer es ist ne ingame-Funktion...
Aber mein anliegen, ist es eigentlich, nichts runterschrauben zu müssen


----------



## Asmardin (7. Februar 2009)

Hab ne 8400GT und bei meiner einer läufts sehr flüssig (BS: Xp; sonst ungefähr dasselbe an System wie der TE)
Hab nur die "Schatten" runtergeschraubt und wenns mal wackelt liegts am Server und nicht an der Kiste^^


----------



## painschkes (7. Februar 2009)

_Das haben sogar Leute mit High-End Rechnern ausgestellt , ist wirklich ein mächtiger FPS Fresser und die funktion brauch keiner..

Es ist ne Ingame-Option..bei Grafik ziemlich weit unten - musst das Häkchen rausmachen..



Betriebssystem.. Vista oder XP ? _


----------



## Abrà)x(ás (7. Februar 2009)

BS: XP mhmhmhm schon komisch, vorher hatte ich immer recht stabile 60 fps ohne auch nur einen einbruch egal wo


----------



## painschkes (7. Februar 2009)

_Geh mal Ingame - stell Eingabeverzögerung und Schatten runter/aus und sag bitte bescheid wie´s dann läuft.._


----------



## airace (7. Februar 2009)

ich selber eine 8800 und hatte bis jetzt no nie probleme... (FPS) 

also vllt liegt es auch an andern sachen aber sicherlich nicht an deienr Grafikkarte...


----------



## Lefrondon (7. Februar 2009)

Schatten hab ich auch aus, und ich würde mein System nicht gerade als schlecht bezeichnen.


----------



## Abrà)x(ás (7. Februar 2009)

Game nicht mehr drauf, bzw kein abo eingerichtet, wird also schwehr... naja ich hatte gedacht, dass ich das vorher erfragen könnte, befor ich wieder mit dem game anfange


----------



## Abrà)x(ás (7. Februar 2009)

@airace auch nicht auf max-einstellungen (außer schatten)???


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (7. Februar 2009)

hab die selbe und bei mir läuft alles tatellos


----------



## TanaTusBRB (7. Februar 2009)

deine system hinweise sind aber auch sehr ungenau..... vllt. liegt es ja auch an der cpu

dualcore 5000+ sagt nicht viel aus, es gibt auch noch andere wichtige sachen ausser die hz zahl...
genauso beim ram.... 3gb sagt auch ncih viel aus.. taktfrequenz is da z.B. auch wichtig.....


----------



## Flixl (7. Februar 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Roxxar (7. Februar 2009)

Was auch noch helfen kann was ich gemacht habe ich hab die kantenglättung von 8 fach auf 1 fach runter geschraubt sonst alles auf hoch und schatten hald nur 1 stufe reicht leicht hab die 8800gts und in naxx hab ich so immer genügent fps dass es nie ne diashow wird :-)


----------



## abe15 (7. Februar 2009)

Ich spiele mit einer 8600GT und in Menschenleeren bereichen hab ich ca 40Fps, also flüssig.
In Dalaran und Raids lagt es derbe, aber wir alle wissen ja mittlerweile dass das nicht am Rechner sonder an Blizzard liegt.


----------



## Criscor (7. Februar 2009)

servus,

also ich hab die nvidia geforce 9800 gt, is bis auf den namen genau die gleiche wie die 8800 von airrace, und ich hab alle einstellung auf ganz hoch und auch schatten an, laagt nirgends, nichtmal in dalaran.

das is mein restliches setup

BS: Vista home 64 bit version
intel quad core 2,7 ghz
8gb ram
...


----------



## J0n3s (7. Februar 2009)

habe auch einen 8800 aber als gtx oc , mit 2 monitoren dran und alles auf hoch einstehen und eiziges Prob habe ich in dalaran ca. 20fps. sonst durchgehend 60fps. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. Februar 2009)

Ich hab ne 8800GT 1024 mit 2 Monitoren und hab selbst in Dalaran um die 45 FPS, wenn ich im Sholozarbecken Erze farm sogar um die 100. Und ich kann auch Crysis und Assassins Creed einwandfrei auf höchsten Einstellungen zocken mit der Karte, die ist super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trombor (7. Februar 2009)

hab eine 8700M GT und läuft zw. 40 - 60 fps schatten auf nieidrig 

bin zufrieden damit und hab im raid keine lags oder fps einbrüche


----------



## The Future (7. Februar 2009)

hab ne etwas schlechtere graka und schatten fast auf max , also kann es nicht daran liegen.


----------



## RazZerrR (7. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab ne 8800gt und ich habe permanent eine FPS von 60 in den questgebieten..


----------



## minimitmit (7. Februar 2009)

schoen, dass ihr alle sagt wieviel frames/ sekunde ihr habt- nuetzt dem TE wenig.

@TE: stelle, wie schon gesagt, die eingabeverzoegerung aus. und ja: es ist eine ingame funktion^^
         die graka sollte ja auch locker reichen


----------



## Ogil (7. Februar 2009)

Ja - Schatten runter, Eingabeverzoegerung aus. Vielleicht auch noch schauen, was Du fuer AddOns laufen hast. Deine CPU ist nicht das Tollste - da wird z.B. der Questhelper ordentlich reinhauen...


----------



## EspCap (7. Februar 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> schoen, dass ihr alle sagt wieviel frames/ sekunde ihr habt- nuetzt dem TE wenig.
> 
> @TE: stelle, wie schon gesagt, die eingabeverzoegerung aus. und ja: es ist eine ingame funktion^^
> die graka sollte ja auch locker reichen


GZ! Du hasts selber gemerkt - es wurde schon gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dass die Graka reichen sollte, haben wir auch gesagt ^^
Ansonsten könntest auch mal den neusten Treiber runterladen http://www.nvidia.de/Download/index.aspx?lang=de


----------



## Geige (8. Februar 2009)

also ich hab ne 8800 GTS mit 640 VRam (seit kurz nach erscheinen der karte!)
und ich spiele sachen wie World in Conflikt locker mit allen Details und voll
aufgedreht!
Also mit wow dürfte diese karte sich wohl eher langweilen und War ist auch überhaupt kein problem!
(Da ist eher der Ram und der Prozessor entscheidend!)

edit:hab gerade gesehn das ich mich verlesen habe du suchst nach der GT und nicht nach der GTS!
tut mir leid! Allerdings dürfte auch die GT mit denn spielen keine probleme haben!


----------



## Werlord (9. Februar 2009)

Liegt an den Schatten die saugen brutal viel Leistung sieht aber viel viel besser aus mit Schatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

